# VIP922, Sling and remote viewing 200 miles away



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

So the missus had a business trip about 200 miles away from home last weekend that I was able to tag along on. I packed my HP Pavilion dv7-1157cl notebook PC and a long HDMI cable for the trip so after a long day we'd have a little teevee to watch from back home.

The motel had a Philips 32" LCD wide screen TV so this was looking good!

Fired up the PC, ran the HDMI cable to the TV, logged in to Dish Network Remote Access via the motel's wireless broadband, fiddled with the format button on the Slingplayer Dish Network Remote to get the picture to fill the screen of the player, moved the player to the second "desktop" which was the HDMI feeding the TV, clicked on "full screen" and voila - widescreen TV from home with all the features of the VIP922! How cool is that?

While it wasn't high definition (the motel's broadband wasn't fast enough) it was widescreen and *very* good quality video and audio.

I had a Sling box a few years back tied to a Dish Network 6000 receiver and ReplayTV DVR. It took quite a bit of set up to get things working correctly and the video still looked like it was via the Internet back then.

But the current set up is amazing and didn't take long at all to tweak. Even with its few remaining problems - the VIP922 is an awesome DVR!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Now if we could just get those motels and hotels to provide more bandwidth....


----------

